

Kentucky Derby Bans All Interchangeable Lens Cameras for ‘Security Purposes’ - uptown
http://petapixel.com/2013/04/23/kentucky-derby-bans-all-interchangeable-lens-cameras-for-security-purposes/

======
mnicole
_Churchill Grounds says that the measures were developed after consulting with
several law enforcement authorities following the Boston Marathon bombings
last week._

Wait, what? Weren't those photos _helpful_? Wouldn't surprise me if they were
using that excuse to keep people from being able to profit off of their
photography, but like the blog states, the extensibility of the lens doesn't
matter when smaller models can still outperform their larger, extendable
counterparts.

------
mcherm
I don't understand. What possible security purpose could this serve?

~~~
tehwebguy
Concert venues like House of Blues have had similar restrictions, but it had
nothing to do with security - they just didn't want people taking
"professional" photos or videos of live performances.

